# LINER GAME again!!!



## snowkei (Mar 20, 2007)

hello ladies!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was stunned by Gemma Ward (on VOGUE's cover)






learn from her eye makeup..and I only did one eye!!LOL

*what I use*
Blacktrack fluidine
melon pig.
Ardell false lashes #104 (upper)
Shu uemura false lashes #L49 (lower)










maybe next time I'll learn from Gemma again, 
but not only eye make up!! LOL


and I add something....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



look like a swallow? or some other birds? HAHA.. I have no idea..


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 20, 2007)

Snokei,  you are the official specktra queen of eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super hot girly!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, that looks amazing. Even better than Gemma's


----------



## Corien (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## n_c (Mar 20, 2007)

u did such a great job...the liner looks perfect!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 20, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Jayne (Mar 20, 2007)

!!! great job !!!


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 20, 2007)

I love your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty as always!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 20, 2007)

wow that's awesome!!  You must have a really steady hand to pull that off haha, mine would be all over my face


----------



## msgraveyard (Mar 20, 2007)

i love it! your eyelining skills are amazing!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks everyone !! <33333333


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh wow, this is hawt!!  You have amazing talent gurl!


----------



## Padmita (Mar 20, 2007)

I love your creativity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! That second liner looks just so cute with its little eye...


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Snokei, you are the official specktra queen of eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super hot girly!_

 
ITA!!


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

wow! you're pretty crazy with that eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha teach me your ways, oh mighty queen of eyeliner.


----------



## Daligani (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh my.. wow. Like, lots and lots of wow. UBER wow. _A wow on steroids kind of wow.._


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 20, 2007)

oooooh i love that one from the cover....awesome job


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 20, 2007)

The first picture of you looks exactly the same! Good job!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job your the bomb!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 20, 2007)

amazing as always!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks so amazingly cool! I just love all of your FOTDs. You are so talented!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 20, 2007)

this liner form is so pretty!!! what a vogue idea!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2007)

yay a new snowkei post. more! more! great job!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 20, 2007)

oh my gosh! i can't get over how amazing you are with eyeliner.. teach us please?!!!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 20, 2007)

wow, your eyeliner looks so perfect!


----------



## missy29 (Mar 20, 2007)

That is amazing! Great job!! Your always get your make up to look perfect. So jealous!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_oh my gosh! i can't get over how amazing you are with eyeliner.. teach us please?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmm....I got no idea how to teach liner skill....do u have any suggestion about that??


----------



## snowkei (Mar 21, 2007)

yay....thanks everyone!!!!!!**^^**


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 21, 2007)

that's an awesome recreation of the vogue cover!
I'm always amazed with creations you come up with!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_hmm....I got no idea how to teach liner skill....do u have any suggestion about that??_

 
a tutorial would be great if you have the time. along with what type of liner & brush (& anything else) you use. TIA!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 21, 2007)

tutorial please!


----------



## faifai (Mar 21, 2007)

Perfect as always!

As for the bird...I would love, love, love to see your take on a "bird of paradise" look! You already do such creative stuff!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 21, 2007)

The liner is perfect !!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks ladies <333333333


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wow!  I love these!*


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 21, 2007)

You are a true artist! Your skills and ability to replicate looks continue to amaze me. 
It looks great!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 21, 2007)

Perfect lines,it looks very pretty. Where is the full face fotd! LOL!!!


----------



## Simi (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow your eyeliner is always perfect and this time amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## snowkei (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## xtiners (Mar 23, 2007)

I have loved every single one of your tutorials. Seriously, you've got skills.


----------



## readyformycloseup (Mar 23, 2007)

you are an artist with your skill for liner honestly!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 23, 2007)

great liner! an d love the lashes too!


----------



## hishappyending (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Snokei,  you are the official specktra queen of eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Super hot girly!_

 
oh YES.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks ladies


----------



## d_copper (Mar 25, 2007)

you are just too cute for words. Swallow


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 26, 2007)

Perfection...you nailed it perfectly!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 29, 2007)

thank ya!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 30, 2007)

Definitely the queen of eyeliner! We should do a crazy eyeliner challenge- if we haven't already


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 31, 2007)

How on earth do you do it!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amazing.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cute! The second one is really cool.


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2007)

You look amazing!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks =D


----------

